# Sync 8 screens and control DMX, MIDI



## starrock77 (Apr 20, 2012)

I want to display 8 different video sources on LCD monitors. I want them to be all in sync with each other. I also want to have a computer controlling DMX and Midi commands for lighting and triggering relays. I've looked into Watchout and feel that is way too expensive per license. I also have looked at using brightsign players, which I think will work, but sending out commands to trigger devices seems too cumbersome. I would like to have a timeline based application that I can tweek when a relay would fire. I have also looked at Qlab and Venue Magic. I would love for all of this to chase timecode if possible. SMPTE would be my first choice. I seem to be more confused then anything. I don't know much about midi and dmx. I need some help.


Thanks


----------



## Morte615 (Apr 20, 2012)

If you want the monitors to output the same thing every time and in sync then a splitter is what you are looking for. Link to sample product

If you want different signals to each monitor then you need a matrix. Link to sample product And at that point you may want to look into a media server designed for this type of thing. Link to sample product

You can use a PC that will output HDMI and send the signal into the splitter, then to the monitors. The same PC could then be used to sync video and DMX (I would recommend Qlab for this, though you would need some adapters to get to HDMI since Mac's don't output that natively (I think!)

Or depending on how long a run you have to the monitors you may want to switch to COAX or something similar to make the run. Depends on your set up.


----------



## metti (Apr 20, 2012)

Regarding Watchout, with version 5, you can use multiple outputs from one display computer and output expanders like the Matrox TripleHead2Go and Datapath x4. You could get away with a single license and one additional license that you would rent for programming.


----------



## EXHIBIT CONTROL (Mar 10, 2021)

If you settle on Brightsigns for media playback, I can offer a simple solution to controlling DMX devices with the BrightSign GPIOs (iwhich you can build in a Brightsign timeline with BrightAuthor). The good news you do not have to send out cumbersome commands. Activate the designated GPIO to ramp the DMX channel up to a level controllable by you and and adjust the fade time for instantaneous to 12 seconds. Deactivate to have the same channel fade back to its initial level. Check this link to learn more: http://www.exhibit-control.net/word...ol/museum-exhibit-interactive-dmx-controller/


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi. Thank you for adding some information. Unfortunately, this post was from 2012, so the OP probably has their solution.


----------

